# Stop The Presses!  Airboss Needs Help



## Airboss (May 24, 2005)

Welcome back to me.  I just purchased an electric smoker (CharBroil)  Please spare me the wimpy smoker editorials.  What I need is directions to find recipes and directions.  Your encouragement would be appreciated as well.  There was no book or cooking direction included with the machine.  Only assembly instructions.  Anyone else here use the electric dealeo?  Brinkman, CharB etc.?

 :beach: Which reminds me.  I gotta get the ceiling fan on the lanai fixed.


----------



## Shawn White (May 24, 2005)

Bradley Electric Smoker site has a recipe section and a forum with recipes. That should be a good place to start Airboss.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 24, 2005)

Get yourself a 12 gauge extension cord no longer than 10 feet. Otherwise it will never get up to temp or operate properly if you don't plug it in with the cord provided. Go to there web site for cookin recipes, tips exc. or just google " electric smoker"


----------



## Airboss (May 24, 2005)

Great start Shawn.  Thanks!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 24, 2005)

Hey Boss, welcome back.  Check out this site, it should help. http://www.cookshackamerica.com/


----------



## Airboss (May 24, 2005)

Once again, the response on this site is remarkable.  You can hit a stop watch after you post and help is on the way.  I hope I get some feedback from CharBroil H2o electric users.  The "Smokette" from Cookshack is a thing to behold.  I had the experience last week in Dallas.  It's just a tad outa my range but not outa my plans.  It is, as they say, " so fine."


----------



## txpgapro (May 24, 2005)

Welcome BOSS! and Wolfe that's a darn good website for some darn good info.


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2005)

Who's this AirBoss guy?!?!
Just kidding Air.  Welcome back.  Have you learned anything about martinis while you were gone? :razz: 
Have fun at the boys house (next week?) 8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (May 24, 2005)

AB, luckily, you live in a warm climate! I started with a Brinkmann Smoke N Grill anfd I couldn't get it up.........to temperature, that is, in colder weather! I don't know that I'd try very large cuts in it, but for ribs, sausages , and chickens, they are good! Woody


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2005)

Coming back to this topic... I can't believe your son let you buy anything but a WSM.
Actually he should have bought you one with all that Sales Man money.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 24, 2005)

the Cookshak site is very active and full of ideas, but I wonder how those smokers relate to an electric ecb.  Practice will make perfect.
I'd learn real quick the hi and lo temps you can achieve, and how it holds temps.  Seems like wind would play a big factor with that.  Of course, I don't know what I'm talking about here.  Just guessing.


----------



## Airboss (May 24, 2005)

Martinis?  Hell, I forgotten more about martinis than...than...well I forgot.  

Here's the deal.  Why would a company sell cookers/smokers without thinking the buyers might benefit from at least a small book of clues?  

Well I guess I'll go out and get me a big ol' piece of meat and slap it on the...well...top rack, middle rack, oh hell I'll just get some for both and let her rip on some level of heat for a while.  I know smokin' aint science but there's got to be more to it than that.  No? 

And that reminds me.  We gotta get the jacuzzi bar set up.  Hurricane season's comin'.

 :beach:


----------



## YardBurner (May 24, 2005)

Ya think they would at least tell you how manycartons of smokes it take to do a certain cut of meat!! Say, Lung? #-o


----------



## Airboss (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Chris.  We'll have a great time with the boys and "The Girlz."  Can't wait to see them all and have chance to observe "The Grill Master" at work.  There's a promise of pork butt you know.  We're bringing all our sweatshirts and woolies.  Temps in CTown promise to be in the 50's!   

Which reminds me:  Those "litttles" will like to wear me out.  I better start taking my vitamins!  

 :beach:


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2005)

Just have a good visit.


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 24, 2005)

"_*JUST*_" get on topic!!


----------



## Finney (May 24, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> "_*JUST*_" get on topic!!


I thought the topic was AirBoss' sorry ass son. #-o
And is wonderfull daughter-in-law, and grandchildren.  :!:


----------



## Airboss (May 25, 2005)

Now, now boyz.  All I'm looking for is an electric smoker mentor.  Preferably someone with CharBroil experience.  Can I get an amen?

Which reminds me; I gotta get my Dolphin tickets today.  Sure hope Ricky comes back.  

 :beach:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 25, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Now, now boyz.  All I'm looking for is an electric smoker mentor.  Preferably someone with CharBroil experience.  Can I get an amen?
> 
> Which reminds me; I gotta get my Dolphin tickets today.  Sure hope Ricky comes back.
> 
> :beach:



AB, See if you can find Ludichris....he's an expert with electric smokers!


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 25, 2005)

Airboss said:
			
		

> Now, now boyz.  All I'm looking for is an electric smoker mentor.  Preferably someone with CharBroil experience.  Can I get an amen?
> 
> Which reminds me; I gotta get my Dolphin tickets today.*  Sure hope Ricky comes back.  *
> :beach:



Ricky is a weed smoker, not an electric smoker!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 25, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2005)

Somebody on this site has an electric smoker.  I remember seeing pictures of it on their site.
Don't remember who though.


----------



## Airboss (May 25, 2005)

If the crowd can wait a week, I'll be the one pictured with the electric smoker!  

What's the difference?  Pork butt?  Pork Shoulder?  One has a very nasty bone and some fat.  The other looks like a meat milkshake with a fat swirl.  

This is sorta like teaching a 55 year old man how to ride a bike.  No? 

Which reminds me; I gotta get the Love Bugs off the bumber.  

 :beach:


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2005)

Check out the "ask the meat man site"
http://www.askthemeatman.com/pork_shoul ... t_cuts.htm


----------



## Finney (May 25, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Man, y'all come up with some of the best links!  The Meatman rocks!
> TL


TexLaw, try this one for beef.  beef link
It's great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 25, 2005)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =D> 



			
				Chris Finney said:
			
		

> ... try this one for beef.  beef link
> It's great.


I've used that page many a time ... I used to just use the search http://www.beeffoodservice.com/Cuts/sea ... S&option=4
 page...pick out what I wanted, printed it, and brought  it to my FORMER butcher/hacker....who didn't have a clue. 

But now, I think I've found a Butcher that can get me the stuff I want... and I don't have to pay an arm and a leg. On average, he's 10-15 cents cheaper per pound that the places I used to go to.
:woot:!


----------



## whitepine (May 26, 2005)

ricky w :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Airboss (May 26, 2005)

Both of these sites are great!  Thanks guys!  I think there may be hope for me as I have a wonderful butcher (actually two).  My smoker savy friends and relatives tell me they buy a good deal of their pork and brisket at CostCo, B.J., Sam's etc.  Thoughts?

We're CTown bound you knuckleheads!  Loaded up and truckin'!  Well, flying actually.  

Which reminds me!  I gotta call for my upgrades.

 :beach:


----------

